# Java moss eating Nitrates?



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Can java moss eat nitrates? I recently planted my 5.5G tank w/ sand, crypts, swords, anubias, and java moss. I had all plants except java moss in this tank w/ gravel substrate and pots previously. The only new addition is driftwood covered in java moss and a mesh java moss wall. Can java moss eat the nitrates? I ask because I tested the water last night and there are none. The tank is not cycling because the filter was not changed and the fish are fine. I have read that heavily planted tanks have 0 Nitrates, but this doesn't seem heavily planted to me.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

All plants eat nitrates, but some more than others; and java moss is one of them. It's sometimes used specifically to reduce nitrates. And it sounds like you added quite a bit of it.

Though you can't always believe tests, it's probably time to add some extra ferts.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I use Seachem Excel. My plants grow great in this tank, due to the lighting. I have a Sunlamp over the tank, mimics the real sun. I will be adding Seachem Flourish Root tabs soon under the sand. (lack of funds)


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*SeaChem's Excel / Cidex*

Good morning Pslam. Very biblical, nice. Anyway, I'm surprised at how many people on this forum use Excel instead of Cidex. I used to use Excel Flourish, but at $16.00 plus for a relatively small bottle, it was getting a little expensive to dose my eight tanks. 

I have a friend that's been into low tech and CO2 tanks since the 70s and he recommended using Cidex. It's more concentrated, so you use about half compared to Excel. A gallon of Cidex is about $25.00 plus shipping, still a much better deal than Excel.

Might be worth your time to check into if you're interested. Just a thought.

BBradbury


----------

